# Netipot and Pure Salt.



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyine have a clue where i can find a Netipot in Dubai .?? Its a ceramic pot shaped like alladins lamp, Basically used for treatment of sinusitis. And also If somebody could please help me with places where i can find Sea salt, I just see iodised salts everywhere in the supermarkets, Is there a place where i can find sea salt.??


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

You can't be looking very hard because every supermarket I have been in has sea salt. Look in Geant and Spinneys. As for the netipot, I would think you could find it in a pharmacy. (Boots??)


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Sunset said:


> You can't be looking very hard because every supermarket I have been in has sea salt. Look in Geant and Spinneys.


Sorry but i did look in Lulu,Carefour and Union Co-op, they dint have it... Will check in geant and spinneys..Thank you..!!



Sunset said:


> As for the netipot, I would think you could find it in a pharmacy. (Boots??)



Will try in Boots..Thank you


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I was at Lulu in Al Barsha yesterday and I saw sea salt there. I've seen the neti pot in some pharmacies. I have sinusitis as well but I haven't used that in a while.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

saima1215 said:


> I've seen the neti pot in some pharmacies.


If u dont mind, Can u please give me the name and location of the pharmacy which stocks it.

Thank you..!




saima1215 said:


> I have sinusitis as well but I haven't used that in a while


I Think thats the best therapy or remedy for sinusitis..!! I havent tried it yet, but have heard great feedbacks..


----------



## Carla Grassley (May 14, 2011)

I found non-iodized salt at Carrefour packaged by Tata and described as "super refined salt" on the labelling. Didn't see a neti pot or packaged sachets of salt, though. Glad I brought mine with me!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

Carla Grassley said:


> I found non-iodized salt at Carrefour packaged by Tata and described as "super refined salt" on the labelling. Didn't see a neti pot or packaged sachets of salt, though. Glad I brought mine with me!


I Just Rung up Boots Pharmacy . They have the Neti pot and also the salt sachets. 



@Pamela : If you are reading the post - "Rung" instead of "Ringed", He he..Thank you...!!!


----------

